

Monetizing game apps - mistertee

I posted this on reddit and got a little beat up - would love some HN opinion. The complete thread is here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;gamedev&#x2F;comments&#x2F;23rql4&#x2F;question_for_game_developers_monetizing_your_app&#x2F;<p>Hi All - I&#x27;m wondering how game developers would feel about an API that allowed them to support betting in and on their games. For example, if you developed an FPS and wanted to bet your friend that you would win (this is the simplest possible example but bets could be arbitrarily complex) would you be willing to add a few extra network calls to your app to support this?
Given events that were happening in the game the GaaS (Gambling as a service?) app would receive events and bets while resolving the outcomes and settling accounts. I think it&#x27;s important to note that the bet does not need to be monetary - could be in-game rewards, street cred &#x2F; bragging rights or anything else.
From what we&#x27;ve seen this sort of engagement increases the stickiness of a game and increases player involvement.
Thanks! Keep making cool stuff - you guys are talented.
======
smartician
Sounds like _Betable_ before they pivoted to be a straight up casino gambling
platform:

[http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/09/betable-
platform/](http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/09/betable-platform/)

------
4lph4_D4wg
Reddit is a shit hole of fucktard , an awful place full of awful rules and
awful people and censorship and manipulation of topics and comments.

You got beat up because they are mostly idiots and probably a few people with
multiple accounts.

~~~
peterashford
Or maybe they're actually gaming fans who are sick of someone trying to make
money out of every click of a freaking mouse.

The Venn diagram between gamers and people who use the term "monetize" to mean
"profit from"* is infinitesimally small.

* As opposed to its actual meaning which is the act of creating physical currency - e.g.: minting coins or printing bills.

------
hcho
This may work in a gambling friendly legislation. UK is one of the more
liberal countries in that regard.

